# Modifier un fichier .js



## Pickis (28 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour j'ai la ligne de code suivante pour un petit script sous photoshop :


// this script is a variation of the script addTimeStamp.js that is installed with PH7

if ( documents.length > 0 )
{
    var originalRulerUnits = preferences.rulerUnits;
    preferences.rulerUnits = Units.PIXELS;

    try
    {
        var docRef = activeDocument;

        // Now create a text layer at the front
        var myLayerRef = docRef.artLayers.add();
        myLayerRef.kind = LayerKind.TEXT;
        myLayerRef.name = "Filename";

        var myTextRef = myLayerRef.textItem;
        myTextRef.contents = docRef.name;

        // off set the text to be in the top left corner
        myTextRef.position = new Array( 12, 20 );
    }
    catch( e )
    {
        // An error occurred. Restore ruler units, then propagate the error back
        // to the user
        preferences.rulerUnits = originalRulerUnits;
        throw e;
    }

    // Everything went Ok. Restore ruler units
    preferences.rulerUnits = originalRulerUnits;
}
else
{
    alert( "You must have a document open to add the filename!" );
}


Je voudrais savoir comment faire pour ajouter une taille défini au text.
Merci


----------



## Pickis (28 Novembre 2018)

Pickis a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai la ligne de code suivante pour un petit script sous photoshop :
> 
> 
> // this script is a variation of the script addTimeStamp.js that is installed with PH7
> ...



J'ai trouvé ça sur le net, pensez vous que c'est bon et si oui comment l'intégrer au code :

function taille_texte()
{
    var texte = document.getElementById("texte");
    texte.style.fontSize = '20px';
}


----------



## byte_order (28 Novembre 2018)

var myTextRef = myLayerRef.textItem;
myTextRef.contents = docRef.name;
*var fontSize = new UnitValue(12,  "pt");
myTextRef.size = fontSize;*​
// off set the text to be in the top left corner
myTextRef.position = new Array( 12, 20 );
...​
A modifier si vous voulez exprimer la taille dans une autre unité, comme des mm ou des pouces ("in") ou même en pixels ("px"), en modifiant la valeur et le nom de l'unité passé à UnitValue().


----------



## Pickis (29 Novembre 2018)

Bravo  *byte_order *Niquel Mille merci !!!!!


----------

